
US investigators corroborate some aspects of the Russia dossier - doctorshady
http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/10/politics/russia-dossier-update/index.html
======
lsh123
It's interesting that the whole article is based on "someone said something"
w/o a single named source. Basically, this is "unconfirmed rumors" at best or
"fake news" at worst.

P.S. No, I didn't vote for Trump. P.P.S. No, I didn't vote for Putin either.

~~~
orev
For a story like this, the risk is so high that anyone speaking on the record
could really be in mortal danger. If Putin is truly behind this, well, we've
already seen how he handles detractors in his own country.

This is why you need to trust your news sources. Maybe you don't trust CNN,
and think they're "fake news", but if that's the case then you've already lost
any hope of objectivity. There are many news stories that are provably false,
and CNN is not one of the major news outlets that continuously reports those
kinds of things.

~~~
lsh123
I don't _implicitly_ trust the news since the time I was a kid: I grew up in
USSR and there was a saying that the only truth in the Soviet newspapers is
the typos.

Anyway, there are many good articles on the art of reading news in the time of
news wars. The better ones I like:

[https://news.vice.com/article/how-to-cut-through-the-
bullshi...](https://news.vice.com/article/how-to-cut-through-the-bullshit-and-
read-the-news-like-a-defense-analyst)

[http://www.criticalthinking.org/pages/the-art-of-close-
readi...](http://www.criticalthinking.org/pages/the-art-of-close-reading-part-
one/509) (and then other parts)

------
fillskills
If the events in the dossier turns out to be true, will the intelligence
agencies protect their president or do they protect the country. Will they go
public? What is their duty at that point? How much influence does an external
country exert over your presidency? That will be an interesting call.

------
sverige
They claim to corroborate some aspects. Too bad it's nothing related to the
salacious bits about Trump or anything that can be easily independently
verified by anyone in the U.S.

------
suprgeek
I am sure all the details will eventually trickle out... Gee Wiz, what a mess
:)

